# Acne as early pregnancy sign????



## scarter1025

Hey ladies, I am 9 DPO today, and my face is sooo broke out! I never really had pimples, even growing up. The only time my face broke out uncontrollably was when I was pregnant with my now 17 month old daughter. After she was born, I was on an antibiotic to clear my acne up. Since then...I've been acne-free! Now this cycle, for the last 4 days, I've been wicked broken out, and it's getting worse. Could this be a sign of early pregnancy? I'm not due for the :witch: until Nov. 17th. I took a FRER today, and it was a :bfn: Anyone have any ideas? Thanks ladies! :wacko:


----------



## BabyGirl21

Hiya again hunny, I've read that it s a sign, I too have broke out with it and it's awful. i got some younger, but I've been clear from it for years, I get them sometimes when I'm stressed but other than that, I don't normally get them! Argh if this is pregnancy, they have some ridiculous symptoms ! xxx


----------



## scarter1025

babygirl21-Yeah I would get maybe one every once in a great while, but not like this. I look like someone dragged me across the dirt and tore up my face lol. I was like this my WHOLE first pregnancy....so I'm hoping this is a good sign that I'll get that :bfp: in a few days. GL to you and :dust:


----------



## BabyGirl21

Yeah I know what you mean haha! Hopefully if it is for you, you won't have it all the way through ! argh that would drive me crazy It makes me feel down on myself when I have that :(
I mean't to say in this in my post before, I'm sorry you tested bfn :( but it is still early yet hun, so plenty of time. I'm 10dpo if I ovulated right, and I really wanna test in the morning, but I'm not due af for another week or so, so I don't know when to test! arh its so confusing xx fxed for your bfp :) :dust: xxx


----------



## CMarie

Hey Scarter :flower:

Breaking out is definitely a sign. I never ever had acne problems growing up but right around when I got my BFP I had AWFUL acne on my chest...gross i know :wacko: If it's unusual for you to have it, then I would take it as a HUGE sign!!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## elliot

Hi Scarter :hi: - just wanted to say a serious break out was a sign for me. I usually get a few small zits during late PMS, but this 2ww I got two GIANT mountainous zits on my forehead and broke out all over my back around 6DPO. Judging by all the other symptoms I had, I'd guess that's when implantation started for me.

The good news is... the zits went away pretty much by 13DPO or so. And the even better news is... I finally got my beautiful BFP after 7 months of trying!! :cloud9:

Good luck to you girl, and tons of sticky baby dust! 
:dust:


----------



## emily86

When I fell with my son - I had acne from the start to finish of the preg basically.
Doctor said its hormones, so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Conina

Oh I almost wish I hadn't read this thread - TTC for 4 months, in 2ww, and was just thinking my face is breaking out and v rarely ever does... Desperately trying not to symptom spot but can't help myself!!


----------



## scarter1025

Conina-My face has been horrible since I ovulated...and I am now pregnant!! GL and :dust:


----------



## mrsjoannak

I am curious - I see that you posted this in November and you are pregnant now. Were you right with your acne?


----------



## mrsjoannak

I guess I could have kept reading! congrats!


----------



## mrsjoannak

Hi, I am new here!

I am supposed to start my period on Jan 15th. I am 8 days past ovulation and I am driving myself crazy. Around day 5 or 6 my face began to break out badly. I have an acne beard. Normally I get 1 zit and that is it. I am trying so hard not to be on a symptom hunt but I can't help it. I feel completely ridiculous because we just started trying. I took an EPT today ( I know I am early) but I can't help but think that there is a reason for all of my "symptoms" annnnnnd Negative. So reading the above posts did give me a glimmer of hope and sanity. Thanks!


----------



## uwa_amanda

mrsjoannak said:


> Hi, I am new here!
> 
> I am supposed to start my period on Jan 15th. I am 8 days past ovulation and I am driving myself crazy. Around day 5 or 6 my face began to break out badly. I have an acne beard. Normally I get 1 zit and that is it. I am trying so hard not to be on a symptom hunt but I can't help it. I feel completely ridiculous because we just started trying. I took an EPT today ( I know I am early) but I can't help but think that there is a reason for all of my "symptoms" annnnnnd Negative. So reading the above posts did give me a glimmer of hope and sanity. Thanks!

I hope that is a positive sign for me too! My face is broke out so bad it's unbelievable. I will sometimes break out right before and during :witch:, but I am not due for that until around the 19th.


----------



## resque07

Omg I am having the worst acne ever in my life. I have 3 huge zits on my chin and yesterday I got a new one then today another one so I have a total of 5 zits on my chin and my neck Is broke out. Im not due for af for another two weeks im on cd 18 and I do normally get chin acne before. af but its normally closer like a week before af and like one or two zits. Never like this. I hope its something good


----------



## Stake

I am so glad I found this thread! My husband has been teasing me because I've been taking pregnancy tests every day since I ovulated! (now 10dpo) some will have faint lines so I take a digital which is always :BFN: I've had the WORST acne breakout of my life! it started around 7DPO. I usually get one zit here and there from time to time but this is absolutely gross. 2 huge ones on my forehead and 2 more on my neck right under my chin. I NEVER get acne on my neck! They're actually so big that theyre sore! I've been symptom hunting and making something out of nothing basically but I hope this could actually lead to a :bfp: for me! I want to take another test today now that I am 10DPO but im getting tired of negatives so I might wait until 12-14 DPO. I am so excited I think I am driving my husband crazy!:wacko:


----------



## onlyme21

I think I be two weeks I just saw a.pimple on my chest got a free on my face but never had none on the chest is it to early to know


----------



## PrincessPsych

I just googled this and found it! I also have acne which is different for me!


----------



## danielle1984

In my first pregnancy, that was my only symptom until I found out and lost the baby. I had acne in my face, but my back was terrible. I knew something was wrong.


----------



## t9ddles

My partner found a very helpful kindle book on Amazon,

'Breakouts and Babies: 7 Natural Ways To Get Rid Of Acne During Pregnancy'

Check it out :thumbup:


----------



## callaghan88

I only ever get a little acne right before AF. I've heard that pregnancy can cause acne, but not of it as a sefinate sign though although I am only 6dpo and have also broken out very early plus oddly I've had acne around my areolas which is very strange. Hoping this is a gd sign for both of us


----------



## kkshea

I’m in the same boat, not sure if I am pregnant, this would be my second but my face is full of acne little white heads all over my forehead, cheeks, and chin (I never get breakouts on my chin).


----------



## mridula

I got acne starting from 10 dpo, I thought I might get my period, but 12dpo :bfp:


----------

